

Wrapping web APIs made easy - BaiCrazy
https://github.com/redodo/tortilla

======
illicium
I've written a similar library, also in Python.

Things get interesting when you implement __iter__ for collections and
__setattr__ for PUT/POST requests. At that point, you start needing a machine-
readable API spec (e.g. Swagger, or straight Python with subclasses and
decorators).

This looks great for one-off scripts or exploring APIs in a REPL.

------
dk8996
It would be cool if you can put up some examples for Facebook.

------
nroose
Is there anything like this for ruby?

~~~
wing328hk
I've built a tool ([http://restunited.com](http://restunited.com)) to help
generate SDKs (Ruby, Python, PHP, etc) for REST API. Would it meet your
requirement?

